# Your truck or trailer set up



## Finn

Ladies and Gents

How about posting some pics of the storage cargo set ups in the back of your cars, trucks, and trailers so we can all get some ideas from each other. As I am just setting our painting crews up, I have trucks and trailers but they are not set up for painting yet. So I am eager to see what some of you have, even our members that pull trailers behind their 96 escort! Don't judge a book by its cover

Cheers folks


----------



## wills fresh coat

Finn said:


> Ladies and Gents
> 
> How about posting some pics of the storage cargo set ups in the back of your cars, trucks, and trailers so we can all get some ideas from each other. As I am just setting our painting crews up, I have trucks and trailers but they are not set up for painting yet. So I am eager to see what some of you have, even our members that pull trailers behind their 96 escort! Don't judge a book by its cover
> 
> Cheers folks


you forgot to mention station wagons


----------



## RH

You can check out this past thread:http://www.painttalk.com/f12/what-type-rig-do-u-have-2480/


----------



## SwinginBrush

2008 Silverado


----------



## RCP

Our trailer


----------



## ROOMINADAY

2011 Silverado and an 04 American Hauler.


----------



## NEPS.US

Sweet looking set up. 

Time for some ladder racks on that trailer.


----------



## SwinginBrush

Nice set-up roominaday. Nothing like driving in a Bowtie. Is yours a 5.3 or 4.8?


----------



## ROOMINADAY

I am adding ladder racks this year. I have had the trailer for 5 years. 

4.3L I thought it was going to be good on fuel......nope. V8 next time.

What the heck does bowtie mean?


----------



## SwinginBrush

Chevrolet Logo- Bowtie. I have the 4.8 in mine. I get around 14mpg. 4.3s where always rough on fuel.


----------



## playedout6

Where does the crew sit...in the trailer ??? Surely you don't let them sit in the front seat of a new truck...


----------



## playedout6

have 2 well used vans Dodge 06 and Chev 05 . The Chev was totaled and I picked it up for a song...but cost a lot to get back on the road and the Dodge was dinged up a bit but is loaded with features and has a lot of room . They ...knock on wood , are both great on gas and don't leak any fluids . Personally I don't think you can beat a van for painting...but to each his own ! I have been thinking about the tow behind work trailer but so far we have not had a need for it as we keep the van well stocked and we don't carry any amount of tools and or sprayers and as such . We only take that kind of stuff as we need it and if it can't fit in a van...one of us takes a truck .

For years we used king cabs and as such but they are just inconvenient and hard to park and hard on gas . Gas is about 1.30 a liter here ...that's something we have to watch as it can kill the bottom line soooooooooooooooooooo fast !


----------



## ROOMINADAY

playedout6 said:


> Where does the crew sit...in the trailer ??? Surely you don't let them sit in the front seat of a new truck...


There was oil primer on the passenger seat by day 2.....! Sometimes we carpool, mostly meet at jobs. 3 in a reg cab sucks...Thought about using the trailer.


----------



## playedout6

ROOMINADAY said:


> There was oil primer on the passenger seat by day 2.....! Sometimes we carpool, mostly meet at jobs. 3 in a reg cab sucks...Thought about using the trailer.


 I know...no matter how hard you try to keep it clean...somebody always gets paint by leaning on the truck or the tailgate or the stuff on the elbows rub against the door on the interior . I wanted a new one at Xmas...but I figure I have my 07 Ranger payed off and it only has 75000 KM's on it...hardly broke in thus the next 4 years should be cheap driving...and then again the tranny could fly apart tomorrow LOL .

After having driven the trucks for years...I really love the vans especially the Dodge as it is so darn comfortable and the dogs like to jump in and ride with me when given the chance whereas the Ranger is not big enough for both of them .


----------



## Andyman

My rig


----------



## ROOMINADAY

playedout6 said:


> I know...no matter how hard you try to keep it clean...somebody always gets paint by leaning on the truck or the tailgate or the stuff on the elbows rub against the door on the interior . I wanted a new one at Xmas...but I figure I have my 07 Ranger payed off and it only has 75000 KM's on it...hardly broke in thus the next 4 years should be cheap driving...and then again the tranny could fly apart tomorrow LOL .
> 
> After having driven the trucks for years...I really love the vans especially the Dodge as it is so darn comfortable and the dogs like to jump in and ride with me when given the chance whereas the Ranger is not big enough for both of them .


I had a van and bought the truck in Sept as I wanted 4x4. I want another van and will pick one up if the price and body is right.


----------



## Dunbar Painting

Here is mine from last year:


Since then I got a canopy for the Tacoma, and bought an old 4runner to tow the trailer so I Can have 2 work vehicle set ups


----------



## SwinginBrush

The trailer set-up must not be an Eastern PA thing, but it looks like it is popular everywhere else.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Kind of a mess right now, but here's the interior of my E-250. I tend to roll with a lot of stuff inside. Like to keep most everything that I regularly use loaded up. I absolutely HATE not having something I need......


----------



## Workaholic

Paul, have you considered getting some of those steps hung on the interior roof? That is assuming their is no space on the exterior roof. I hate steps in the cargo space.


----------



## Ultimate

^ Being small it works okay. Being able to maneuver and keep a 'tool box' on site. Depends on how things are run but the truck and trailer for me is a little more practical than just a van with all that occurs aside from just applying the paint.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Workaholic said:


> Paul, have you considered getting some of those steps hung on the interior roof? That is assuming their is no space on the exterior roof. I hate steps in the cargo space.


I suppose I could, and I also have two aluminum stretch planks under all of them. Because I carry a lot of extension ladders on the roof rack during exterior season, I kind of like the quiet of not having a bunch of ladders rattling around up top right now. :yes:


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

FatherandSonPainting said:


> ^ Being small it works okay. Being able to maneuver and keep a 'tool box' on site. Depends on how things are run but the truck and trailer for me is a little more practical than just a van with all that occurs aside from just applying the paint.


I hear ya. Five years ago I was running two E-250s for the guys and an Astro van for me. I decided to downsize and concentrate on profits. Bigger isn't always better. :no:

Working in the city, a trailer just wont work. I can't leave it parked on the street overnight, it would prolly get broken into and I just won't be able to find parking. The larger jobs take a few more trips to set up with the tools, materials and job boxes, but I makke it work.


----------



## JNLP

ROOMINADAY said:


> 2011 Silverado and an 04 American Hauler.
> 
> View attachment 9877


Like your logo. Very simple. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROOMINADAY

here it is in print jnlp


----------



## Finn

Guys 

I'm trying to get a used u haul trailer here in Denver and they are like hens teeth


----------



## Damon T

Have been thinking of getting a 14' box van. Have been using an E250 for years which is a great van, but am thinking it would be nice to have everything I need with me, and still have a little room to find things. Also I hate loading and unloading the van, switching things out for different job types. That uses a lot of my time. I'm thinking that if I can focus on doing one job at a time, instead of two or three, that I would save the time and gas from not driving all over monitoring the jobs, and be more profitable one job at a time. Not sure how to manage jobs when we don't need 3 or 4 guys for a job, and still stay to the one job at a time approach. I'm concerned about the rising gas costs though, as a gas box van probably averages 8 mpg. 
Any input from those with box vans / trucks is appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## Finn

We have Six Dodge Rams 2500hrs all diesel, and we were gonna use one of them for the newly formed painting decorating division. We have decided not to and instead will be using a ford escape with a custom built cargo hitch on the back and ladder rack on roof, more miles to the Gallon and it's what we need for a 2 man crew at the minute, on the other hand a good friend of mine works for uhaul , they are selling off some of their trucks for 2000-3000k and the boxes on the back off them are worth 4k on their own. If you find a half decent van then drop that box onto it, you will have yourself a great wee van


----------



## Scotiadawg

Damon T said:


> Have been thinking of getting a 14' box van. Have been using an E250 for years which is a great van, but am thinking it would be nice to have everything I need with me, and still have a little room to find things. Also I hate loading and unloading the van, switching things out for different job types. That uses a lot of my time. I'm thinking that if I can focus on doing one job at a time, instead of two or three, that I would save the time and gas from not driving all over monitoring the jobs, and be more profitable one job at a time. Not sure how to manage jobs when we don't need 3 or 4 guys for a job, and still stay to the one job at a time approach. I'm concerned about the rising gas costs though, as a gas box van probably averages 8 mpg.
> Any input from those with box vans / trucks is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


got me a 78 VW van, tore the back seats outta the sunofabitch and crammed a bunch a muh gear in there, werks real good to, get prolly 20 miles ot the gal


----------



## Painter Chick

I don't have pics to post of my van But I drive an E150 and its fully loaded with most of my gear, I don't keep my sprayers in there and only 1- 4', 1-6' ladder and a 4' bench. I keep my extras in the garage so I can switch out as needed.

But I am in love with the Dodge sprinter, its better than a trailer for me, I have had a few box trailers in the past and find they are not always easy to get to a jobsite. Of course I had a 3500 Dodge dually to pull it with so it was a pretty long rig!

Anyway the new Nissan vans are pretty sweet as well!:thumbup:


----------



## Ramsden Painting

With box trucks do you have to do the whole DOT thing. Painter friend has a great setup in a nicebig nix truck and got pulled over with a $250 fine then had to get his DOT numbers and inspected?

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## NEPS.US

No DOT card or number needed for trucks under 10,000 gvw and single rear wheels.


----------



## Finn

Painter Chick said:


> I don't have pics to post of my van But I drive an E150 and its fully loaded with most of my gear, I don't keep my sprayers in there and only 1- 4', 1-6' ladder and a 4' bench. I keep my extras in the garage so I can switch out as needed.
> 
> But I am in love with the Dodge sprinter, its better than a trailer for me, I have had a few box trailers in the past and find they are not always easy to get to a jobsite. Of course I had a 3500 Dodge dually to pull it with so it was a pretty long rig!
> 
> Anyway the new Nissan vans are pretty sweet as well!:thumbup:


If the dodge sprinters are the same as the Mercedes sprinters in the uk they are the best van in the world!!!!!!


----------



## Finn

Well folks "attention to detail" is the name of The Leadbetter Services new Painting and Decorating branch. After much deliberation I decided to tred carefully and easy as she goes into the US paint contracting scene. Much learned from you all here and my brothers and sisters in Canada, eh!
All of your trailers and rigs are great set ups! But with the high rise in fuel here I decided that for starting off, I would use my hitch for a cargo box on my Ford escape, better mileage and lower running costs. Tried to find a cargo box and could not get one for less that $550 , however I came across this on Craigslist and drove 25miles to buy it. 









This cost me $30 and I will prob spend another $150 to get it finished.










Just got the hitch bar shortened and primed it up, gonna fill it and put 2 coats of white semi gloss. I have ordered some magnetic signs for doors a d am getting signs for box it's self. I have lights and 3 swing wheel trailer jacks so that I can drop legs and then can be wheeled up drive way or wheeled into a storage unit at the end of day.


----------



## prototype66

and now you can do some awesome wheelies too!


----------



## Painter Chick

Finn, the sprinter and mercedes are the same you can get different motors with the sprinter! I like both though. I would take either one. 

You need to use exterior or auto paint on that trailer box or you are gonna have problems!


----------



## daArch

Is my rumor mill correct in that Dodge no longer badges the Sprinter ? They are now sold and serviced by Mercedes ?

Daimler sold Chrysler off some time ago.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

daArch said:


> Is my rumor mill correct in that Dodge no longer badges the Sprinter ? They are now sold and serviced by Mercedes ?
> 
> Daimler sold Chrysler off some time ago.


You are correct grasshopper. :yes:


----------



## Westview

Finn said:


> Well folks "attention to detail" is the name of The Leadbetter Services new Painting and Decorating branch. After much deliberation I decided to tred carefully and easy as she goes into the US paint contracting scene. Much learned from you all here and my brothers and sisters in Canada, eh!
> All of your trailers and rigs are great set ups! But with the high rise in fuel here I decided that for starting off, I would use my hitch for a cargo box on my Ford escape, better mileage and lower running costs. Tried to find a cargo box and could not get one for less that $550 , however I came across this on Craigslist and drove 25miles to buy it.
> 
> View attachment 10243
> 
> 
> This cost me $30 and I will prob spend another $150 to get it finished.
> 
> 
> View attachment 10244
> 
> 
> Just got the hitch bar shortened and primed it up, gonna fill it and put 2 coats of white semi gloss. I have ordered some magnetic signs for doors a d am getting signs for box it's self. I have lights and 3 swing wheel trailer jacks so that I can drop legs and then can be wheeled up drive way or wheeled into a storage unit at the end of day.


Cool setup. How do you open the trunk while the trailer is attached?


----------



## Finn

We don't lol, the glass on the tail gate opens upward, I have zipped bags and this is where I will keep drop cloths etc, this set up will do for smaller jobs and residentials, I can put ladders on roof . We have a trailer with large tool boxes for larger jobs. Thanks for the tip about the exterior paint for box I got a rustoleum product for that so hope it works am finishing it this week.


----------



## Dschadt

I think it would be beneficial to put some of these pics on your websites as it really shows your level of organization and professionalism.


----------



## Finn

Dschadt said:


> I think it would be beneficial to put some of these pics on your websites as it really shows your level of organization and professionalism.


Buddy
I'm gonna be very modest here and assume that I am one of those people which you talk about, lol I have been doing a lot of research and development into many ideas like this one which facilitates the wee guys as well as the big, I had a specific need for a specific market, and sometimes you have to fabricate the solution, when I have finished this project it will have cost me around $300. I will fabricate another just like it for about $200 not making the mistakes I did with this one. I'm just hoping that other painters who can't afford $2000 trailers have solutions like this one, economical simple and customizable . I am just getting jacks and supports on at min at our storage unit.


----------



## Finn

So here is the prototype coming together,


----------



## Finn

I have a bit more to do to it before its ready, just got good news today that we got a contract for 5 nursing homes 1 coat repaints, this set up will be ideal for it. The little guy in the back of these pics is my Son Liam I will learn him the trade but I pray he doesn't do it for a living, and does it just for the Love of it.


----------



## Finn

This is out trailer as you can see the tool box up front can hold quite a bit, but I think we will keep that for the bigger jobs and put ladder rack on it, but for now it's me car and box, until the bigger work comes in.


----------



## All Pro Painting Co

Heres my set up, would like to get a matching trailer soon but need to book the business before investing.


----------



## Finn

I got my store Organised, my Business Manager is gonna flip when she sees how much I spent at SW, Home Depot and wait for it -- " woodcraft " yes went to Woodcraft to get some wood repair and finish items a ten minute job, I was there for 2 hrs


----------



## paulreeves46

Hey Finn. Your trailer is cool. Do you use it in hauling? Anyway, it will look more cool if your trailer is big.


__________________
Know More Here about _*Heavy Hauling*_


----------



## VanDamme




----------



## Epoxy Pro

I am saving for a new cap for my 2005 F150 and a trailer, trying to sell my old van and ATV to help fund these purchases. If I can't sell the van I will turn it into storage and let it sit in my driveway.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

VanDamme said:


>


Showoff.


----------



## Repaint Florida

OK here's my truck, 1998 Ford (stop laughing, i drive a ford) e-350 box truck 16'







This year i am going for a full wrap, trying to design now







this is back of truck, tie downs for spray rigs and added shelf's since pic's. Notice the door at right of cabinets ?







The door leads to my mobile office, laptop, printer, internet, 32" flat screen tv w/ netflix, facebook, ect blueray player. couch folds to bed i'll try to post better pic's later. This part is great when working long hours. I can start the guys then step in truck to work on contracts, change orders or to check out pt







The cab has gps, satellite radio and you can go from cab to office, i think my guys get a little spoiled sitting back watching tv or web surfing while i am driving. They only ride on the long trips, not every day







a generator gives power and comes handy at job sites and it also has a 3,000 power inverter that gives power from motor

This also works great for motor cycles and the beach. I drove to NY a few months ago painting u-haul stores and it's great being to switch drivers and getting sleep plus having all my gear too.


----------



## Andyman

A fellow dodger. Nice truck is that a 5.9?


----------



## VanDamme

Andyman said:


> A fellow dodger. Nice truck is that a 5.9?


Thanks!

It is. 5.9 turbo


----------



## VanDamme

Paul......showing off would be setting my stack of Systainers in the back for the pictures! Haha!


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

VanDamme said:


> Paul......showing off would be setting my stack of Systainers in the back for the pictures! Haha!


I've heard about guys like that. :whistling2:


----------



## Andyman

VanDamme said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It is. 5.9 turbo


Nice I have the 6.7


----------



## aaron61

Hadn't had these 4 in the parking lot together in awhile.Missin the box truck & s10


----------



## VanDamme

Andyman said:


> Nice I have the 6.7


You have a newer truck than mine. Mine's an 06. Purchased new and just turned 47,000


----------



## aaron61

Our 06 has 150,000


----------



## VanDamme

aaron61 said:


> Our 06 has 150,000


Most of my jobs are pretty close to home. Sometimes my heater doesn't even get warm before I'm there!

How many guys are you running now? You rigs look nice and clean!


----------



## aaron61

22 but just landed 2 more commercial jobs and a pretty large Serve Pro job to start next week.Might be hiring a few more. 6 years ago it was me and a helper.Pretty proud of that if you don't mind some braggin


----------



## CApainter

SwinginBrush said:


> The trailer set-up must not be an Eastern PA thing, but it looks like it is popular everywhere else.


Vans are really popular here in California Bay Area for painters along with pick ups, but I really like the trailers. I think its smart for several reasons. I'm going to try and procure one in the near future.


----------



## VanDamme

aaron61 said:


> 22 but just landed 2 more commercial jobs and a pretty large Serve Pro job to start next week.Might be hiring a few more. 6 years ago it was me and a helper.Pretty proud of that if you don't mind some braggin


Oh hells no! That's not bragging, that's quite the accomplishment!


----------



## Andyman

2008 with 107,000! Ive put every one of them on, well most. My lead painter has driven it a few times until I bought a 2005 chevy 1500 for the crew. But its my baby.


----------



## mattvpaint




----------



## mattvpaint

That's my truck and trailer. That was the day I picked up my brand new 6x10 v nose trailer. It has side door with rear ramp. Ill get some more when I get some time with the lettering done. I also have to get the ladder racks put on yet to.


----------



## cdaniels

Nice looking rig Matt.


----------



## mattvpaint

Thanks I was really happy to finally get a trailer and get organized working out of just a truck is no fun!


----------



## Roof Cleaning

We just got a 2010 f250 6.4 turbo diesel.

I put a 165 tank in the bed and am currently looking for a gently used enclosed trailer. Still have the wash trailer.

****ty pic at night but she only has 42k on her and some nice new wrangler tires 

ackk that pic is bad..ill shine her up tomorrow and post some pics. I really love this truck.


----------



## mattvpaint

Vary nice truck the 08 and newer are awsome I love the interior on them.


----------



## Damon T

Roof Cleaning said:


> We just got a 2010 f250 6.4 turbo diesel.
> 
> I put a 165 tank in the bed and am currently looking for a gently used enclosed trailer. Still have the wash trailer.
> 
> ****ty pic at night but she only has 42k on her and some nice new wrangler tires
> 
> ackk that pic is bad..ill shine her up tomorrow and post some pics. I really love this truck.


Dude I've been wanting a 3/4 ton diesel bad for a while. Just haven't pulled the trigger on payments. Mostly want it to haul my camping trailer in the summer tho, not so much for work ;-)
Congrats on a nice truck!


----------



## Roof Cleaning

I looked all over for this truck. Went to five dealerships, they all said they go very fast when they are clean with no miles. All of the trucks I looked at had around 100k miles on them and still wanted 25k+.

Found it on carmax, exact truck I was looking for with only 42k on her and had one owner that was an old man that live in Sun City pulling a RV.

About 13-15 in the city 15mpg if I keep her under 2000rpm but I have a heavy foot and this truck has killer power.

Had to run about 150 miles one way to Daytona a couple times, other than that first 3 weeks the payment is much LESS than the diesel LOL


----------



## Builtmany

2006 Ram 2500. I no longer have this ride and traded it for a 2009 Ram 1500. What I don't miss is the 11 mpg.


----------



## Builtmany

I'm normally a GM guy but this was the first Dodge I owned and loved it.


----------



## ROOMINADAY

Heres the inside of mine. I was replacing the rear taillights and if you look real hard you will see Uncle Fester in the front.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## Steve Burnett

aaron61 said:


> 22 but just landed 2 more commercial jobs and a pretty large Serve Pro job to start next week.Might be hiring a few more. 6 years ago it was me and a helper.Pretty proud of that if you don't mind some braggin


I remember chatting at the FL PDCA Expo 6 years ago. Way to go Aaron!


----------



## Repaint Florida

ROOMINADAY said:


> Heres the inside of mine. I was replacing the rear taillights and if you look real hard you will see Uncle Fester in the front.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


after rolling ceilings all weekend looking at your pic's sure helped my neck :whistling2:


----------



## aaron61

ROOMINADAY said:


> Heres the inside of mine. I was replacing the rear taillights and if you look real hard you will see Uncle Fester in the front.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


How do you keep everything from falling out??


----------



## ProWallGuy

ROOMINADAY said:


> Heres the inside of mine. I was replacing the rear taillights and if you look real hard you will see Uncle Fester in the front.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


Mods can't flip pics for you. Sorry.


----------



## straight_lines

aaron61 said:


> 22 but just landed 2 more commercial jobs and a pretty large Serve Pro job to start next week.Might be hiring a few more. 6 years ago it was me and a helper.Pretty proud of that if you don't mind some braggin


Thats awesome news Aaron. Love seeing success in this business. Won't be long you can hang it up and start writing books telling everyone else how to do it.


----------



## ROOMINADAY

aaron61 said:


> How do you keep everything from falling out??


Nothing falls out. My "system" of "borrowed" milk crates are held in by either a 1 x 3 at the bottom, or that red strap. We roll the drops up and stack them and they stay in place. On rare occasion, I have hit a major bump and a few things have bounced out. I never planned on using milk crates, so the one shelf is exactly the same height, hence, the red strap. I load extra stuff in as projects dictate.


----------



## aaron61

Sorry buddy. It was just a joke in regards to the sideways pics


----------



## ROOMINADAY

aaron61 said:


> Sorry buddy. It was just a joke in regards to the sideways pics


That flew right over my head! Ha Ha!

Its easier to take a pic on my G3 and post to PT, then it is to edit on my computer and shrink to accommodate file size...I am just too damn lazy! Why can you post a 12MEG picture on the mobile version with no sizing issues?


----------



## aaron61

Are you turning the top of your phone to the left and taking the pic that way? That will align your pic correctly


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

ROOMINADAY said:


> Why can you post a 12MEG picture on the mobile version with no sizing issues?


Funny. I now upload all pictures from my phone also. I can't think of the last time I had to resize a photo for here.


----------



## ROOMINADAY

They all look the same (correct) in the gallery. You can flip this thing every 45 degree's and it shows you the correct orientation. The gallery gives me options to edit but shows me all horizontal, until I post on PT, on FB it's it's fine.


----------



## Roof Cleaning

Send it to Gmail and it will resize for you auto..


----------



## SwinginBrush

2008 Chevrolet Silverado 4.8 Liter, just hit 50k. Nothing like driving around in class.


----------



## straight_lines

Bought this Wednesday. First new truck I have ever owned.  

No trailer yet, should be adding it as soon as I find a deal on the one I want. Had them remove the step rail, and take out that plastic bedliner. Linex bound Monday morning.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

That's real sharp Tommy! I was actually at the Chicago auto show today and was just looking at one. I've been drooling over the Silverados for awhile now and plan on getting one myself in a year. Have fun with the new toy!


----------



## Xmark

looks like all those cabinet jobs are paying off! :thumbsup:

why don't you like the plastic liner? i'd be hesitant to wrap that nice vehicle with advertising.


----------



## straight_lines

Xmark said:


> looks like all those cabinet jobs are paying off! :thumbsup:
> 
> why don't you like the plastic liner? i'd be hesitant to wrap that nice vehicle with advertising.


Its the exact same cost as a spray in liner. I think I will do something tasteful, and small. For sure have the company name somewhere and phone number.


----------



## Ole34

straight_lines said:


> Bought this Wednesday. First new truck I have ever owned.
> 
> No trailer yet, should be adding it as soon as I find a deal on the one I want. Had them remove the step rail, and take out that plastic bedliner. Linex bound Monday morning.
> 
> http://imgur.com/4LKcPsP


That new car feeling is best served with girls an trucks... Nice truck! Good move with the liner. i have the plastic insert an its a piece of ****. Water gets under it an sits there for days


----------



## Ramsden Painting

Nice looking truck. Like the four doors

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## Damon T

Livin' the dream Tommy! Awesome truck!


----------



## straight_lines

Thanks guys, I am loving it so far and I really felt I deserved something nice after how hard I workws last year. I have been driving an old beat up run down s-10 forever. 

Van will need replacing soon, but finding a good used one that isn't worn out, or almost brand new is very difficult.


----------



## cdaniels

straight_lines said:


> Thanks guys, I am loving it so far and I really felt I deserved something nice after how hard I workws last year. I have been driving an old beat up run down s-10 forever.
> 
> Van will need replacing soon, but finding a good used one that isn't worn out, or almost brand new is very difficult.


Everyone that works as hard as we do deserves something nice to drive.That's a really nice truck.I drive a little Ford Ranger 4 wheel drive it runs and drives great but I am planning on upgrading in the next year or so.I have never owned a new truck myself but hope to for my next vehicle.


----------



## RH

Very nice looking rig! 

Yeah - going with the spray-in liner is smart. I love mine.


----------



## mattvpaint

Nice truck


----------



## SwinginBrush

This is my wrap.


----------



## Oden

I used to have the mindset that buying used wasn't thrifty. I changed my mind on it. I got 30k on my third new truck. I average about 20k miles a year and taking into account repairs and down time and the whole picture I've become convinced that buying new is more thrifty in my case.


----------



## straight_lines

Its exactly why I bought new. A used truck like I wanted worked out to be around 2k less with interest calculated. I spent a small fortune on repairs in the last year to both my old work truck, and van.

Both needed to go, but I had to have a truck right no. Van replacement will be coming soon, and it will most likely be new as well.


----------



## Damon T

Same here. I see the numbers just like you were saying Tommy. Bought my e250 new in 2001, have taken good care of it with hardly any repairs needed so far, have 114K miles so should last a lot longer. Bought my suburban 1500 4x4 new in 1998, family vehicle for most of the time, but have 192K on it. It's starting to really need repairs more often now, and I probably should have dumped it last year, but have figured that I'm still putting less than what a monthly payment would be into it each month. A tranny rebuild will run $1800-2200 when the time comes. The engine will probably give me another 100K if I'm lucky. I love the utility of a suburban and don't see myself buying another new one, as I had no business buying the last one new! It all worked out though.


----------



## Roof Cleaning

Mine has the plastic bedliner and I hate it. But it will have to do for now, plus I plan on getting a big enclosed trailer for my tools.

Here is a pic of it with my brand spankin new titan sprayer I'm putting together for tomorrow.


----------



## jimmy_123

I Havnt put a pic on but wanted to ask about trucks and vans in the USA some of the mpg's thats stated is scary. In the uk we have mostly vans, very few drive trucks due to cost, are vans like the VW transporter or Ford transit avaliable to you guys over there?

With average 2.0 litre turbo diesel engines with between 30-40 to the gallon and top speeds of 80-100 mph its quite good

Heres a pic of a Volkswagen


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

No VW Trasnsporter. But the Ford Transit come out in October, and we already have the Transit Connect


----------



## MonPeintre.ca

Schmidt & Co. said:


> No VW Trasnsporter. But the Ford Transit come out in October, and we already have the Transit Connect


You havé enough room in the transit connect? Whats the différence with the transit?


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

MonPeintre.ca said:


> You havé enough room in the transit connect? Whats the différence with the transit?


Transit Connect is the minivan, Transit is the full size.


----------



## Ultimate

That gas milage is tempting. Curious of the pull capacity. Too lazy to goggle it.


----------



## MuraCoat

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Kind of a mess right now, but here's the interior of my E-250. I tend to roll with a lot of stuff inside. Like to keep most everything that I regularly use loaded up. I absolutely HATE not having something I need......


Nice set up!


----------



## Dunbar Painting

Truck... still want to find a black van if I can


----------



## ducky

1995 e350 with 106K on the clock.


----------



## Ole34

Dunbar Painting said:


> Truck... still want to find a black van if I can


How's that tacoma with rust?..... Ive been researching them all month an thinkin about getting one for my fiancé (ill be beatin it up also)..... You have the locking rear diff?


----------



## Dunbar Painting

Ole34 said:


> How's that tacoma with rust?..... Ive been researching them all month an thinkin about getting one for my fiancé (ill be beatin it up also)..... You have the locking rear diff?


No problems with anything so far... its 2007 that I had since about 2009 and it has just under 100k on it.

Also, I have no idea what a locking rear diff is...

but it is 4x4 v6 double cab blah blah blah


----------



## ducky

a locking diff, is when you hammer the gas, both rear wheels spin at the same time. An open diff, is when only one wheel spins, also called the one wheel peel.

A locking diff is very much sought after in the 4x4 configuration as it makes the truck less likely to get stuck...

And yes they do sell 4x4's with open diffs.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

jimmy_123 said:


> I Havnt put a pic on but wanted to ask about trucks and vans in the USA some of the mpg's thats stated is scary. In the uk we have mostly vans, very few drive trucks due to cost, are vans like the VW transporter or Ford transit avaliable to you guys over there?
> 
> With average 2.0 litre turbo diesel engines with between 30-40 to the gallon and top speeds of 80-100 mph its quite good
> 
> Heres a pic of a Volkswagen


Only way I can reply to thread is to hit quite option on someone's post . My 07 Silverado and trailer


----------



## NEPS.US

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Only way I can reply to thread is to hit quite option on someone's post . My 07 Silverado and trailer


Thats a sharp looking trailer! What is the point behind the name "Think" painting?


----------



## Dunbar Painting

NEPS.US said:


> Thats a sharp looking trailer! What is the point behind the name "Think" painting?


Maybe it is an equivocation, with the implied meanings being that one should think about painting their place & and as a company they are thoughtful when painting your place.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

NEPS.US said:


> Thats a sharp looking trailer! What is the point behind the name "Think" painting?


What's the point behind any company name? What do your initials stand for? Was a marketing perspective with my logo and has worked very well in all my lines of work. Easy to remember stands out on all my company uniforms, job signs etc...


----------



## NEPS.US

thinkpainting/nick said:


> What's the point behind any company name? What do your initials stand for? Was a marketing perspective with my logo and has worked very well in all my lines of work. Easy to remember stands out on all my company uniforms, job signs etc...


Most points behind a company name usually has something to do with the type of business or the owner. I was not criticizing, just trying to figure the logic behind it. I'm glad it looks good on your shirts and has led to such success.


----------



## aaron61

I like it...it makes you think


----------



## MonPeintre.ca

thinkpainting/nick said:


> What's the point behind any company name? What do your initials stand for? Was a marketing perspective with my logo and has worked very well in all my lines of work. Easy to remember stands out on all my company uniforms, job signs etc...


I like it! And you can grow to think flooring, roofing...


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

NEPS.US said:


> Most points behind a company name usually has something to do with the type of business or the owner. I was not criticizing, just trying to figure the logic behind it. I'm glad it looks good on your shirts and has led to such success.


Oh got ya no offense taken, just didn't know what ya meant after all I am a Mahole by birth. Job signs are big part of residential leads so its very easy name to remember along with logo. Although we used to allot of work in couple industrial parks for CB Richard Ellis and they let me put signs there as well. Got great PM leads from them there as well. All hear from people is man I see you guys working everywhere which is a good thing.

Please excuse my grammar product of public schools in 70"s...


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Oh got ya no offense taken, just didn't know what ya meant after all I am a Mahole by birth. Job signs are big part of residential leads so its very easy name to remember along with logo. Although we used to allot of work in couple industrial parks for CB Richard Ellis and they let me put signs there as well. Got great PM leads from them there as well. All hear from people is man I see you guys working everywhere which is a good thing.
> 
> Please excuse my grammar product of public schools in 70"s...


Although this my preferred company transportation in the spring summer and fall.


----------



## AbsolutePainting

Just started packing up at my current project and wanted to show what I'm working out of.


----------



## David's Painting

AbsolutePainting said:


> Just started packing up at my current project and wanted to show what I'm working out of.


Great set up. I'm currently working out of a Suburban. I'm wanting to get a 5x10 enclosed with ladder racks.


----------



## AbsolutePainting

Thanks!!! This is considered a 6'x10' but with the v-nose it's more like 11'. They're very handy...once you get one you won't want to be without it.


----------



## Damon T

AbsolutePainting said:


> Just started packing up at my current project and wanted to show what I'm working out of.


That's a really nice setup. I'd like to outfit my trailer with those shelves.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca

AbsolutePainting said:


> Just started packing up at my current project and wanted to show what I'm working out of.


Impressive, the floor is so clean!!!


----------



## mattvpaint

I just bought a 6x10 and haven't had time to put shelves in but seeing that makes me want to do it 2moro haha looks good


----------



## paintcore.ca

I see some nice set ups on here. I have been a van guy for years. I have a baby coming this month so I ended up getting a pick up, so I can keep tools away from him. So far I'm loving it a lot!! I was looking into trailers. What's a good size and brand to get? I'm new to this whole pick up thing.


----------



## Andyman

Here's my set up today.


----------



## benthepainter

paintcore.ca said:


> I see some nice set ups on here. I have been a van guy for years. I have a baby coming this month so I ended up getting a pick up, so I can keep tools away from him. So far I'm loving it a lot!! I was looking into trailers. What's a good size and brand to get? I'm new to this whole pick up thing.


G'day Paintcore

Myself I have a little 7 x 4 trailer small compared to my Fellow American Painters 
But I'm a Painter and that's all I do I dont do any carpentry work or handy man work so no need for such overkill 

Also what I like about my little trailer I can access everything either side so no climbing in to get gear out 


Plus easy to park and move around so if your needs are just to carry Painting tools 7x4 is good I wouldn't go smaller myself 

Cheers Ben


----------



## benthepainter

paintcore.ca said:


> I see some nice set ups on here. I have been a van guy for years. I have a baby coming this month so I ended up getting a pick up, so I can keep tools away from him. So far I'm loving it a lot!! I was looking into trailers. What's a good size and brand to get? I'm new to this whole pick up thing.


Nice Truck btw


----------



## Paintmeup

Not terribly practical but super fun to quote out of and deliver paint to the boys in.


----------



## Ultimate

Paintmeup said:


> Not terribly practical but super fun to quote out of and deliver paint to the boys in.
> 
> View attachment 15278


What is it?


----------



## Paintmeup

HouseOfColor said:


> What is it?


R8 HSV maloo ute. 

I think they're similar to the gto in the USA but better!!! And I don't think you guys got the 2 door ute (pick up)


----------



## Wolfgang

Dan's, (Plainpainter), rig.


----------



## Paradigmzz

Andyman said:


> Here's my set up today.


Did you paint the sams club behind your truck trailer set up?


----------



## Dave Mac




----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Sweet looking trailer Dave! :thumbsup:


----------



## Repaint Florida

Dave Mac said:


> View attachment 15366


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mattvpaint

Finally got to do some organizing in today in shop and trailer. Trailer really needed it. I picked up those to Adrian steel racks from a guy on craigslist today for 50 bucks.best 50 dollars I have ever spent lol


----------



## Repaint Florida

Doing a little spring cleaning of work truck today ... still working on it
http://youtu.be/A-nWQkzz7Rs


----------



## mattvpaint

Repaint, my employee was telling me today when we were organizing trailer that he wanted a couch and TV for break time lol I would never get him out of there.he would love working for you I can't wait to show him in the morning nice rig by the way!


----------



## Roof Cleaning

holy sheeeit Repaint FL!

That has to be unreal to work out of. Lunch break in the truck!
Nice wash rig and shop.

Someday.....


----------



## Repaint Florida

mattvpaint said:


> Repaint, my employee was telling me today when we were organizing trailer that he wanted a couch and TV for break time lol I would never get him out of there.he would love working for you I can't wait to show him in the morning nice rig by the way!


 Thanks, we work all over Florida ( even did a road trip to NY painting U-Haul stores ) so it comes in handy.

It has a 32 tv, internet, laptop w/ printer, couch folds into bed, generator, invertor, k - cup coffee, mico ... it's my mobile office so i can still be on job and do contracts - change orders or when i bid a house i can go out an print estimate. Homeowners love it, paint store are amazed and my guys ... well they are a little spoiled watching netflix while i do the driving

PLUS it a rolling billboard :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic

Pretty sweet. 

Where is the ps3?


----------



## South-FL-Painter

Repaint Florida said:


> Thanks, we work all over Florida ( even did a road trip to NY painting U-Haul stores ) so it comes in handy.
> 
> It has a 32 tv, internet, laptop w/ printer, couch folds into bed, generator, invertor, k - cup coffee, mico ... it's my mobile office so i can still be on job and do contracts - change orders or when i bid a house i can go out an print estimate. Homeowners love it, paint store are amazed and my guys ... well they are a little spoiled watching netflix while i do the driving
> 
> PLUS it a rolling billboard :thumbup:







Repaint FL

For some reason every time I see your box truck now,I see that college kid puking next to it haha.


----------



## Andyman

Paradigmzz said:


> Did you paint the sams club behind your truck trailer set up?


Not a Sam's just some warehouses.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca

I would love to see more cargo van setup, I need some inspiration!!!


----------



## daArch

MonPeintre.ca said:


> I would love to see more cargo van setup, I need some inspiration!!!


yah know, there are pix of insides of vans, trailers, box trucks, p.u.'s etc all over the site. What a nice little project for some recovering mod to compile them all into categories.

Maybe next operation I have :whistling2:

in the meantime, there are a few vans in this thread
http://www.painttalk.com/f12/got-my-new-van-barn-doors-6123/

I'm doing a quick scan and will post more if I find them.


----------



## daArch

couple in this thread

http://www.painttalk.com/f12/van-configuration-4003/

and that's all I found before my eyes went wacky


----------



## MonPeintre.ca

daArch said:


> couple in this thread
> 
> http://www.painttalk.com/f12/van-configuration-4003/
> 
> and that's all I found before my eyes went wacky


Thanks found some good ones


----------



## dukers

Here is my 2008 gmc setup. I just have to install the partition behind the passenger compartment and it is finished. Small ladders get stored on the interior ceiling and I have a bin of drop clothes that slides in the back.


----------



## Damon T

dukers said:


> Here is my 2008 gmc setup. I just have to install the partition behind the passenger compartment and it is finished. Small ladders get stored on the interior ceiling and I have a bin of drop clothes that slides in the back.


You my friend are an artist and a craftsman! Nice work! What is the best way to attach the wood cabs to the interior framing? Self tapping sheet metal screws? Some other type of anchor? My shelf units that came with my van have broken loose and make a horrible racket as I drive over bumpy roads. It's really torture and I need to re-do them. I'm tempted to just tear them out and load bins of stuff in the van, which kinda makes sense since I'm just unloading them onto jobs anyways, but it's nice to have storage for misc things in the van.


----------



## dukers

Wherever it was possible I used a nut and bolt connected by a L-bracket to the metal pillar that runs horizontally along the join between the wall and roof of the van. I used some metal screws for hooks to hang extension cords on but they have worked themselves loose over time. 

I used to have a bunch of bins that I took out and in but It seemed that the right too was always at the bottom of the 50 gallon Stanley bin I used. It seemed that i always had to empty the whole box to get access to what I needed....


----------



## mattvpaint

Here's a pic of the new ladder rack I put on the truck today.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Nice


----------



## South-FL-Painter

Here is my work horse.


----------



## Jmayspaint

Sharp looking truck.


----------



## Hoffmann

Sharp_Painting said:


> Here is my work horse.


You're using a FX4 as a work truck??? Awesome!!!


----------



## South-FL-Painter

Hoffmann said:


> You're using a FX4 as a work truck??? Awesome!!!


Its STX


----------



## straight_lines

So this is a photoshop concept I am liking. Does everyone think its easy to read and immediately see what we do?


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

straight_lines said:


> So this is a photoshop concept I am liking. Does everyone think its easy to read and immediately see what we do?


I like it. As you know from _my _truck photos, I'm of the belief that less is more when it comes to truck lettering. Keep it clean, and people will actually understand what you do. Some of these vehicle wraps I see now are just _way_ to busy to be effective.


----------



## straight_lines

I agree Paul. Looking at adding a box truck, or another van and I just don't understand why guys put those complicated wraps on theirs. No way you can read any of that when its sitting still without studying it, much less while moving down the road.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Here is mine.....
And yes! those are doors magnets. Not sure if I'm getting a new truck soon yet.


----------



## Andyman

Straight- I'm not sure about the C around the door handle. Otherwise I like it. Maybe a touch smaller on the letter size so it's more separate.


----------



## mattvpaint

Rent a painter your ladder rack looks vary similar to the one I put on my f150 yesterday does yours "whistle" going down the highway mine does and it kinda was driving me nuts today lol.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

mattvpaint said:


> Rent a painter your ladder rack looks vary similar to the one I put on my f150 yesterday does yours "whistle" going down the highway mine does and it kinda was driving me nuts today lol.


No. Mine is the whistle free version.


----------



## straight_lines

Does that cost extra?


----------



## Jmayspaint

straight_lines said:


> Does that cost extra?


Na, just put duct tape over the hole


----------



## mattvpaint

Dam I should have paid the extra 3 dollars haha


----------



## South-FL-Painter

mattvpaint said:


> Rent a painter your ladder rack looks vary similar to the one I put on my f150 yesterday does yours "whistle" going down the highway mine does and it kinda was driving me nuts today lol.


TracRac is the way to go.Top of the line truck ladder racks.


----------



## Painter-Aaron

Here is my little truck. A bit small but its good for my small little operation.


----------



## mattvpaint

Sharp_Painting said:


> TracRac is the way to go.Top of the line truck ladder racks.


Yea I looked at those vary nice mine wasnt chao by any means it might have something to do with tool box to pushed further away From cab Iam going to play around with 2moro


----------



## South-FL-Painter

mattvpaint said:


> Yea I looked at those vary nice mine wasnt chao by any means it might have something to do with tool box to pushed further away From cab Iam going to play around with 2moro


With tracrac you can slide them to along the bed to adjust or if you need to take them off it takes 2 minutes,weight very little but holds very heavy loads


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Sharp_Painting said:


> TracRac is the way to go.Top of the line truck ladder racks.


Yes very happy with mine. I think is rated for 500 lbs. I only need it to carry 4 extension ladders.


----------



## mattvpaint

Yea this one is aluminum super light I just didn't know if it was with the extra to slide them especially with the tool box and this one has the quick connect brackets just a few mins to take on and off


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

mattvpaint said:


> Rent a painter your ladder rack looks vary similar to the one I put on my f150 yesterday does yours "whistle" going down the highway mine does and it kinda was driving me nuts today lol.


Its the extension ladders. Without ladders you don't hear anything.


----------



## mattvpaint

I actually think its trac rack brand without the sliding part I could be wrong I'll have to check it was a little over 600 bucks so I didn't feel like I was cheaping out I think they quoted me around 8ish for the sliding rack


----------



## South-FL-Painter

mattvpaint said:


> I actually think its trac rack brand without the sliding part I could be wrong I'll have to check it was a little over 600 bucks so I didn't feel like I was cheaping out I think they quoted me around 8ish for the sliding rack


If its a TrackRac,you will be happy for a long time.Always used Them on vand and trucks and I never found any better ones.


----------



## South-FL-Painter

I have a CapRac now on my truck bed camper topper,these things is awesome


----------



## mattvpaint

Yea I didn't go that route because I've been looking for a newer truck and I figured the cap wouldn't fit possible match so I did the rack and tool box but I would luv that set up cap with rack on it that would be awsome


----------



## Hoffmann

Sharp_Painting said:


> Its STX


Which one is better then? The FX4 or the STX?
They look the same.


----------



## mattvpaint

Just different options that's all mine is a 03 fx4 buddy has a stx can't really tell the difference but the fx4 is like there off road version I think it might even sit a fuzz higher Comes with rancho shocks stock and things like that


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

I'm still pretty amazed at how many of you guys are working out of pickups rather than vans. Maybe its just a Chicago thing, but vans predominate here in the painting trade.


----------



## South-FL-Painter

mattvpaint said:


> Just different options that's all mine is a 03 fx4 buddy has a stx can't really tell the difference but the fx4 is like there off road version I think it might even sit a fuzz higher Comes with rancho shocks stock and things like that


Its a big difference between fx4 and stx.one is 2 wheel drive ant another is 4x4


----------



## mattvpaint

Really I didn't know that my buddies must have the wrong stickers then because his says stx and its 4 wheel drive


----------



## mattvpaint

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'm still pretty amazed at how many of you guys are working out of pickups rather than vans. Maybe its just a Chicago thing, but vans predominate here in the painting trade.


I run a truck and a van works great truck pulls the enclosed trailer and then van is set up as a mobile paint store lol I have everything in both tailer is nice though for scaffolding and the big hot water pressure washer things like that


----------



## mattvpaint

Sharp_Painting said:


> Its a big difference between fx4 and stx.one is 2 wheel drive ant another is 4x4


That is a false statement checked online as well you can get stx in 4 wheel drive. The stx tends to be simpler missing things like fog lights and lumbar things of that nature. Also the stx is more common with the smaller motor the 4.6 verses the 5.4.


----------



## South-FL-Painter

mattvpaint said:


> That is a false statement checked online as well you can get stx in 4 wheel drive. The stx tends to be simpler missing things like fog lights and lumbar things of that nature. Also the stx is more common with the smaller motor the 4.6 verses the 5.4.


my bad. I really though STX model comes only 4x2.however my stx has fog lights.


----------



## mattvpaint

No biggie. I stopped the "whistling" today by putting rubber in between the tool box and the top of the ladder rack. I looked to it is a trac rac brand so far so good like it allot


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

mattvpaint said:


> I run a truck and a van works great truck pulls the enclosed trailer and then van is set up as a mobile paint store lol I have everything in both tailer is nice though for scaffolding and the big hot water pressure washer things like that


That's my plan in the near future. I still trying to figure out how am I gonna drive both.


----------



## mattvpaint

Lol yea there's been times I wish I had both but most of the times I need both its a bigger job and I have someone with me so we each drive one. I have thought about selling the truck and getting another van with a bigger motor to pull trailer but Iam a truck guy living here in Wisconsin and its so nice having both


----------



## South-FL-Painter

mattvpaint said:


> Lol yea there's been times I wish I had both but most of the times I need both its a bigger job and I have someone with me so we each drive one. I have thought about selling the truck and getting another van with a bigger motor to pull trailer but Iam a truck guy living here in Wisconsin and its so nice having both


What size trailer you have?and what engine on the van?


----------



## South-FL-Painter

mattvpaint said:


> No biggie. I stopped the "whistling" today by putting rubber in between the tool box and the top of the ladder rack. I looked to it is a trac rac brand so far so good like it allot


Yeah TracRac is the way to go on any of ladder racks,they own the market for those


----------



## mattvpaint

Sharp_Painting said:


> What size trailer you have?and what engine on the van?


I have a 6x10 with a v nose the van is a 1500 chev 4.3 v6


----------



## South-FL-Painter

mattvpaint said:


> I have a 6x10 with a v nose the van is a 1500 chev 4.3 v6


I wish I can buy trailer,its so convenient but doing business in the big city with the trailer is nearly impossible.That is why I am looking to add a van to my toys.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

mattvpaint said:


> I have a 6x10 with a v nose the van is a 1500 chev 4.3 v6


That's what I need a 6X10. What kind of doors?


----------



## mattvpaint

It has the side curb door and rear ramp door its awsome for pushing the 4 wheel hot water washer in lol


----------



## mattvpaint

Its a 2013 mti 6x10 with v nose and ramp door I got a spare tire and front wheel led tail lights and under coated for 2600.01 out the door


----------



## modernfinish

mattvpaint said:


> Its a 2013 mti 6x10 with v nose and ramp door I got a spare tire and front wheel led tail lights and under coated for 2600.01 out the door


I like it, I had the 12' version made by pace. My next one I want the generator mounted on nose and its going to be used double duty as a toy hauler


----------



## mattvpaint

Thanks I wanna see if I can get rims for it that match the truck lol I thick it would look better than the white ones. For some reason the white rims bother me like crazy lol


----------



## Professional Painter

Thought I'd go ahead and join in the fun. Here's a photo of my main rig.


​We do not advertise. If we did, I would never see my family. Hence the plain Jane contractor look. When the trailer (we call it the portable Home Depot) is dropped off, the truck becomes my personal vehicle/mobile office. This rig is equipped with a plethora of security, back up cameras and GPS. We plug it in at location to charge the fleet of rechargeables and to keep everything at room temperature during the cold winter nights. 

The trailer is actually divided into two sections. One section houses all of the maintenance and pro cleaning supplies while the other section has the painting and restoration supplies. The other custom outfitted trailer handles the landscaping and trash duties for a combined full turn key operation.

Believe it or not, that truck is 10 years old and has over 207,000 miles on her. Not bad for a truck that has hauled close to 10K lbs on a daily basis for that period of time. Notice that there is not one speck of paint on it? Well, ya' gotta maintain a professional image and one of my biggest pet peeves is paint all over a painting vehicle. Drives me knuckin' futz. If I had taken a photo of the back doors of the trailer, you would also notice that not one drop of paint can be seen. This is how I roll.

Professional Painter


----------



## richmondpainting

Ive been working on this for almost three years at getting this truck....now I ordered my cap and were going to start designing the wrap soon and finally going to get my trailer logoed up too....

Gunna trade my old pick up in for a van hopefully soon too.....


----------



## JoeAntilla

I saw this once, I'm sure we all have. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Gough

JoeAntilla said:


> I saw this once, I'm sure we all have.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


The last time I saw that, the guy climbed up onto the roof and started throwing (!) his ladders off onto the ground. 

It's one thing to mistreat your equipment, it's something else to mistreat the equipment on which your life depends.


----------



## premierpainter

We have a mini-van logo's and rack..guys love that thing


----------



## Bender

richmondpainting said:


> Ive been working on this for almost three years at getting this truck....now I ordered my cap and were going to start designing the wrap soon and finally going to get my trailer logoed up too....
> 
> Gunna trade my old pick up in for a van hopefully soon too.....
> 
> View attachment 23353


Is that one of your crew in the bed?


----------



## Ole34

That's my van in the background ..... The car belongs to my friend


----------



## journeymanPainter

Ole34 said:


> That's my van in the background ..... The car belongs to my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23587


Can I trade you vans? Mine is a chevy venture with a specially designed ladder rack

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## richmondpainting

Just picked this one up....Not sure what I'm going to do with this 30 foot monster....gunna logo it up....just hope it doesn't cost a fortune but I'm sure it will....better believe there gunna see me coming....lol....


----------



## benthepainter

richmondpainting said:


> Just picked this one up....Not sure what I'm going to do with this 30 foot monster....gunna logo it up....just hope it doesn't cost a fortune but I'm sure it will....better believe there gunna see me coming....lol....


G'day Richmond 

Are you serious that's your new beast ? Wow that is a monster : ) I know you love your marketing you have yourself a rolling billboard with that beast


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

richmondpainting said:


> Just picked this one up....Not sure what I'm going to do with this 30 foot monster....gunna logo it up....just hope it doesn't cost a fortune but I'm sure it will....better believe there gunna see me coming....lol....


Nice! Gonna need a bigger truck now!


----------



## Repaint Florida

richmondpainting said:


> View attachment 23625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked this one up....Not sure what I'm going to do with this 30 foot monster....gunna logo it up....just hope it doesn't cost a fortune but I'm sure it will....better believe there gunna see me coming....lol....


:thumbsup: now you need a nice box truck with a setup like mine and your be set for out of state work ...


----------



## richmondpainting

Repaint Florida said:


> :thumbsup: now you need a nice box truck with a setup like mine and your be set for out of state work ...


That was what I was looking for but the trailer kinda fell into my lap..lol


----------



## Andyman

richmondpainting said:


> Just picked this one up....Not sure what I'm going to do with this 30 foot monster....gunna logo it up....just hope it doesn't cost a fortune but I'm sure it will....better believe there gunna see me coming....lol....


Check out DOT requirements and CDL with the trailer, especially crossing state lines. 

What are you pulling it with?


----------



## richmondpainting

Andyman said:


> Check out DOT requirements and CDL with the trailer, especially crossing state lines.
> 
> What are you pulling it with?


F150/ Chevy 2500


----------



## Gough

richmondpainting said:


> View attachment 23625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked this one up....Not sure what I'm going to do with this 30 foot monster....gunna logo it up....just hope it doesn't cost a fortune but I'm sure it will....better believe there gunna see me coming....lol....


I think you may have just solved the mystery of where your guys should stay when they're on the road. A port-a-potty, a Coleman stove,and a cooler is all they need.

Lol


----------



## Andyman

richmondpainting said:


> F150/ Chevy 2500


No way on the F150.. Minimum of the 2500. I'd recommend a dully for that big.


----------



## straight_lines

You are going to need a diesel to pull that loaded, and good advice to check the laws in the states you are working in. At least to know how much the tickets will cost.


----------



## dan-o

richmondpainting said:


> F150/ Chevy 2500


:no: You're going to need something.......Bigger.


----------



## slinger58

The F150 might pull it, not so sure it could _stop_ it. :no:


----------



## premierpainter

Those trucks will labor beyond belief trying to pull those. My truck gets 8 mpg pulling a small 12 foot v nose.


----------



## Bender

dan-o said:


> :no: You're going to need something.......Bigger.


Gold:laughing:


----------



## Epoxy Pro

richmondpainting said:


> F150/ Chevy 2500


My older brother has a trailer like this, his actually has a small full bath and kitchenette as well, he has a Ford F350 v10 and that truck is so under powered when he is towing it. He used it for his race car. As far as checking other state for regs my brother traveled all over the country with his and never had any issues. You will have to stop at all weight stations with it. When I drove tour busses I had a 50' bus with a 38' enclosed trailer (like yours) and needed special permits only because of it's length (as well as my bus license).


----------



## jason123

I'm a van guy myself. I did a large commercial job once and if I had to do it again, instead of loading and unloading every day I am going to rent a small container and put it in the parking lot.


----------



## Andyman

cdpainting said:


> My older brother has a trailer like this, his actually has a small full bath and kitchenette as well, he has a Ford F350 v10 and that truck is so under powered when he is towing it. He used it for his race car. As far as checking other state for regs my brother traveled all over the country with his and never had any issues. You will have to stop at all weight stations with it. When I drove tour busses I had a 50' bus with a 38' enclosed trailer (like yours) and needed special permits only because of it's length (as well as my bus license).


Around here the city, state, and DOT are looking for "commercial vehicles". Lots to consider here.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Andyman said:


> Around here the city, state, and DOT are looking for "commercial vehicles". Lots to consider here.


It's not a truck with airbrakes so I don't see what the issue could be. Would it be because he has it lettered? What if his truck is registered non commercial? Can you register a pick up non commercial? I only know the MA laws and was going from my brothers experience.


----------



## daArch

Richmond, 

How many illegals can you pack in that thing? And could prolly offer their families living space too :thumbup:


----------



## CApainter

daArch said:


> Richmond,
> 
> How many illegals can you pack in that thing? And could prolly offer their families living space too :thumbup:


You freakin racist! I'm telling the mods!


----------



## Gough

CApainter said:


> You freakin racist! I'm telling the mods!


I dunno, if you look upthread, it appears that some loser mod was the one who nudged the thread in this direction:whistling2:


----------



## daArch

CApainter said:


> You freakin racist! I'm telling the mods!


See, I'm NOT that left winged lib-er-al bleeding heart you've always thought I be, if it weren't for a chance of birth, I could be a billionaire Clippers owner :whistling2:


----------



## richmondpainting

The truck tows up to 15,000 lbs .....what do you guys think now ?


----------



## Bender

I think you're awesome


----------



## richmondpainting

Bender said:


> I think you're awesome


Its a serious question ?


----------



## Repaint Florida

I seriously think you're awesome


----------



## premierpainter

A 150 will not tow that thing
You will get 4 mpg at best
Good luck with your new investment


----------



## straight_lines

richmondpainting said:


> The truck tows up to 15,000 lbs .....what do you guys think now ?


I think you will be needing transmission work within 40k miles. Not saying you can't tow it, just that it will tear up your truck doing so.


----------



## richmondpainting

straight_lines said:


> I think you will be needing transmission work within 40k miles. Not saying you can't tow it, just that it will tear up your truck doing so.


My car guy....is saying to use my Chevy 3500 van....said my truck will work if it's not fully loaded and if I stay close to home....hour or less


----------



## slinger58

richmondpainting said:


> My car guy....is saying to use my Chevy 3500 van....said my truck will work if it's not fully loaded and if I stay close to home....hour or less


But you heard it on PT first! :thumbup:


----------



## richmondpainting

Now that I have my cap and rack...the graphics guy took his pictures yesterday...now it's design time


----------



## Damon T

That's way too nice a truck to tear up towing that giant trailer! What's the GWVR on the trailer? How much weight do you expect to load it with?




Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Epoxy Pro

richmondpainting said:


> View attachment 23833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I have my cap and rack...the graphics guy took his pictures yesterday...now it's design time


Like Damon said that's to nice of a truck to tear up with your monster trailer.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Just got new tires, rims and a leveling kit on my Silverado yesterday and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## straight_lines

Nice looking truck Paul.


----------



## Gough

Not to mention a lunch at Portillo's...:-(


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Gough said:


> Not to mention a lunch at Portillo's...:-(


At my parents house now and guess what my dad had a taste for?


----------



## Gough

Schmidt & Co. said:


> At my parents house now and guess what my dad had a taste for?


Now you're just being mean....


----------



## richmondpainting

Damon T said:


> That's way too nice a truck to tear up towing that giant trailer! What's the GWVR on the trailer? How much weight do you expect to load it with?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


My car dealer...i guess said the van he's selling me soon will handle it....if not my can use his 2500 chevvy


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Just got new tires, rims and a leveling kit on my Silverado yesterday and I couldn't be happier.


Sharp looking truck Paul. I am going to get a set of BFG All Terrains for my Dodge before winter. I need to figure out the stock tires I have into inches and grab the best fitting BFG's I can buy. I used to know that stuff off the top of my head but it's been a while.

Edit:

31.6x10.43x17 (strange size). I will shoot for 33x12.50x17.


----------



## Professional Painter

Hello, Richmond Painting. I have a 2500HD and I haul a 7'x16' double axle enclosed trailer all over Charlotte and surrounding areas. You may want to double check what the salesman "claims" in terms of towing capacity. 

I'm not trying to be a pain in your rear or sell you anything but based upon my experience, you may be looking at the need for a dually 3500/350 to be able to properly handle that kind of load. 

The only other option would be to not fill the trailer and/or your truck with that much weight.....which adds up fast when you add in all of the tools and materials for jobs, especially large ones. Just thought I'd offer some friendly advice based upon my experience with a much smaller trailer.

I feel for your poor axles.

Professional Painter


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

cdpainting said:


> Sharp looking truck Paul. I am going to get a set of BFG All Terrains for my Dodge before winter. I need to figure out the stock tires I have into inches and grab the best fitting BFG's I can buy. I used to know that stuff off the top of my head but it's been a while.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 31.6x10.43x17 (strange size). I will shoot for 33x12.50x17.


Thanks! BFG AT's are a solid choice. I've had them in the past and they've never let me down. I did a whole bunch of research on tires and Nittos (owned by Toyo) seemed to be really popular. Figured I give hem a try. I did various YouTube searches for Nitto Terra-grapplers on my year Silverado, and decided on a size by finding a truck I thought looked good. Ended up with 275 70 18s.


----------



## Gough

Professional Painter said:


> Hello, Richmond Painting. I have a 2500HD and I haul a 7'x16' double axle enclosed trailer all over Charlotte and surrounding areas. You may want to double check what the salesman "claims" in terms of towing capacity.
> 
> <<<snip>>>
> 
> Professional Painter


An old joke:

What's the difference between a car salesman and a computer salesman?

At least the car salesman knows he's lying.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Thanks! BFG AT's are a solid choice. I've had them in the past and they've never let me down. I did a whole bunch of research on tires and Nittos (owned by Toyo) seemed to be really popular. Figured I give hem a try. I did various YouTube searches for Nitto Terra-grapplers on my year Silverado, and decided on a size by finding a truck I thought looked good. Ended up with 275 70 18s.


I have a set of Nittos on the truck right now, kind of worn down. I had the BFG's on my Jeep Cherokee and loved them. Low hum and lasted a long time. I think I had them for 5 years, did all kinds of off roading. I had 33x10.50x15 and kept them on year round. They bit great into the snow. This will always be my first tire of choice. I found 4 for around $700 with free shipping. I think I can get them a little cheaper if I really look around.


----------



## Repaint Florida

Richmond the haters said you would NEVER paint that lighthouse :whistling2:

They told you traveling 1,000 miles with no per diem was crazy 

they quoted your safety was questionable 

They said you was crazy for your low prices just to get the job :yes:

but your still here :notworthy:

pull that damm trailer till you rods shoot threw the block ... let that tran's
drop out and the the wheels melt but don't don't listen to these experienced painters ... never trust what you read on the internet ...


----------



## richmondpainting

Repaint Florida said:


> Richmond the haters said you would NEVER paint that lighthouse :whistling2:
> 
> They told you traveling 1,000 miles with no per diem was crazy
> 
> they quoted your safety was questionable
> 
> They said you was crazy for your low prices just to get the job :yes:
> 
> but your still here :notworthy:
> 
> pull that damm trailer till you rods shoot threw the block ... let that tran's
> drop out and the the wheels melt but don't don't listen to these experienced
> painters ... never trust what you read on the internet ...


I'm definitely learning. ....never thought towing could be soo complicated...i guess I should have thought it out better....guess I need to pull some big big 100k plus jobs off real quick and get myself a F350 or something. ..lol


----------



## Repaint Florida

Richmond much respect here 
glad to see someone with so much drive 

i don't always agree with how you do things but your driven to succeed :notworthy:


----------



## richmondpainting

Repaint Florida said:


> Richmond much respect here
> glad to see someone with so much drive
> 
> i don't always agree with how you do things but your driven to succeed :notworthy:


Thanks


----------



## Damon T

I like your style Richmond! That trailer is you! Just get a dually Hummer and you're good to go! 



Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## TJ Paint

Towing is no frickin joke. Tearin up your new truck would be a laugh, people dying on I-94 because of bad decisions and inexperience would not be.


----------



## Roof Cleaning

sweet trailer Richmond, sorry if it has been mentioned but how much?


----------



## premierpainter

That 150 might be able to make it move, but stopping that huge trailer is a different story.


----------



## richmondpainting

Roof Cleaning said:


> sweet trailer Richmond, sorry if it has been mentioned but how much?


5k I'll be picking it up in about a week....my wraps getting designed as we speak...for the truck....I'm painting the sign guys house and he wrapping and doing logos on some of my stuff.....he wants to do the trailer.....i was just think a logo and he wants to wrap it...lol


----------



## richmondpainting

premierpainter said:


> That 150 might be able to make it move, but stopping that huge trailer is a different story.


I'm trading in my old truck and getting a van that my car guy claims will handle it..


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

richmondpainting said:


> I'm trading in my old truck and getting a van that my car guy claims will handle it..


Just Google "towing guide" and find your vehicles tow rating for yourself. Better knowing for yourself than trusting someone else's advise. Just be conservative on the weight of your load. It most likely will be quite a bit more than you think. Either way, get it weighed after its loaded.


----------



## Professional Painter

Sage advice. That trailer is no joke.

Professional Painter


----------



## richmondpainting

Professional Painter said:


> Sage advice. That trailer is no joke.
> 
> Professional Painter


Gunna look real nice blocking houses....sitting in nice suburban neighborhoods


----------



## Professional Painter

Hahaha! You say that and my first thought was blocking 3 or 4 row houses while connected to the tow vehicle. Great for advertising though! They sure can't miss you.

:thumbup:

Please allow me to say that I was not trying earlier to be a thorn in your rose parade. You are obviously well respected around here and I don't want to take anything away from that. I was truly just trying to be helpful and let you know that your vehicle choice _may_ not have been enough for a loaded trailer of that size. That thing is a haus. I based this solely on my own personal experience with my own trailer that, while still large, is seriously dwarfed by yours.

There will be a learning curve with a trailer that size. RR crossings, backing, tight cornering, sway, wind issues (sounds like it won't be much until Mother Nature throws you out of your lane on a beautiful, sunny day), brake overheating issues, axle issues (both trailer and towing vehicle), slope and grade issues along with constant weight distribution for safe travel. Not to mention the normal lane changing and line of site things. 

I would *HIGHLY* recommend a camera system for travel and backing. It could very well be the best $400.00 you ever spent. Whatever the case, I wish you the best of luck and BTW, nice trailer.

Professional Painter


----------



## Bender

You'll be aight. Load that sucker up with Armorseal1000 and floor it.


----------



## Stretch67

cdpainting said:


> It's not a truck with airbrakes so I don't see what the issue could be. Would it be because he has it lettered? What if his truck is registered non commercial? Can you register a pick up non commercial? I only know the MA laws and was going from my brothers experience.


If you are crossing state lines for work purposes (interstate commerce) you qualify federally as a Commercial Vehicle at 10,000 lbs gvw. You are subject to search and examination at any time by the local governing agency (usually State Patrol). If you are just staying in your home state, it can differ. MN is 26,000 lbs which is a rare exception, most states are 10,000. Grab a DOT manual, along with your fire extinguisher and Hi-viz cones.


----------



## Stretch67

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...PvoVCCzE/w793-h595-no/2013-03-15+14.47.44.jpg

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...DpgCgz30/w793-h595-no/2012-07-28+20.22.23.jpg


----------



## Epoxy Pro

I damn near lost my new truck this morning.

Driving into work on the highway. Rt 495 and RT 95 merge. I was being tailgated by a big rig for a couple of miles. He could have passed me at any point. I was doing the posted speed limit 45 mph around a sharp dangerous curve. The big rig then passes me and looks right at me and cuts right into my lane. I went into the break down lane and then off the edge of the highway on the dirt (going 45-50 mph) I really thought this was it. As my truck was starting to skid sideways I slammed the gas pedal down and cut left back onto the highway. I know I caught some air (every thing in the bed damn near bounced out).

I didn't expect that, but then again I am always ready for some moron to do some thing stupid like this. I didn't get a plate number but did call the NH staties so did 4 other people who saw it. The cops did get him near the Hampton toll booth.

This scared the crap out of me.

If you know this section of highway you know it can be dangerous with both highways merging into the slow lane. There are 2-3 fatal accidents a year in that section.


----------



## Stretch67

geesh hopefully he gets a few nights in the crowbar motel!!


----------



## SprayerMiken125

The ceo or president or what ever for general motors was in France saw the Chevy bow tie emblem on some wall paper and liked it so much they made that the symbol for Chevrolet =p


----------



## Gough

SprayerMiken125 said:


> The ceo or president or what ever for general motors was in France saw the Chevy bow tie emblem on some wall paper and liked it so much they made that the symbol for Chevrolet =p


Or maybe not....

http://www.chevrolet.com/culture/article/bowtie-history.html


----------



## Gough

cdpainting said:


> I damn near lost my new truck this morning.
> 
> Driving into work on the highway. Rt 495 and RT 95 merge. I was being tailgated by a big rig for a couple of miles. He could have passed me at any point. I was doing the posted speed limit 45 mph around a sharp dangerous curve. The big rig then passes me and looks right at me and cuts right into my lane. I went into the break down lane and then off the edge of the highway on the dirt (going 45-50 mph) I really thought this was it. As my truck was starting to skid sideways I slammed the gas pedal down and cut left back onto the highway. I know I caught some air (every thing in the bed damn near bounced out).
> 
> I didn't expect that, but then again I am always ready for some moron to do some thing stupid like this. I didn't get a plate number but did call the NH staties so did 4 other people who saw it. The cops did get him near the Hampton toll booth.
> 
> This scared the crap out of me.
> 
> If you know this section of highway you know it can be dangerous with both highways merging into the slow lane. There are 2-3 fatal accidents a year in that section.


Jeez, stay safe out there! We focus so much on ladders and such that we forget what a hazard crazy drivers are.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Gough said:


> Jeez, stay safe out there! We focus so much on ladders and such that we forget what a hazard crazy drivers are.


If I did roll over all the new toys, generator and Titan 700 were all in the bed of the truck. I was more concerned about them than my truck. I'm just glad I was able to get out with no damage.


----------



## Shakey0818

Just grabbed my 1st cargo trailer a few days ago.Will post picts in a few.


----------



## Shakey0818

I just picked this up a few days ago.2000 Pace Shadow 8x20 .It's way bigger than I wanted and I know my 1994 Ford F-150 6cyl won't tow it but for $2200 I couldnt pass it up.I only wanted a 14-16 ft.It could use 2 new skylights and both fender flares.It also has 2 cracks up on the roof which the seller has a repair kit comming.It has 4 new tires,2 spare rims.It has little to no rust underneath other than that it is in great shape.
I'm not sure what I can sell it for but I would like to put what I get for it towards a 14 or 16 ft.new one custom built.If I keep it i will have to get a bigger truck.My jobs are usually within 10 miles from home amd I never need a trailer that big but it kinda would be nice having something this big set up nicely.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Shakey0818 said:


> I just picked this up a few days ago.2000 Pace Shadow 8x20 .It's way bigger than I wanted and I know my 1994 Ford F-150 6cyl won't tow it but for $2200 I couldnt pass it up.I only wanted a 14-16 ft.It could use 2 new skylights and both fender flares.It also has 2 cracks up on the roof which the seller has a repair kit comming.It has 4 new tires,2 spare rims.It has little to no rust underneath other than that it is in great shape.
> I'm not sure what I can sell it for but I would like to put what I get for it towards a 14 or 16 ft.new one custom built.If I keep it i will have to get a bigger truck.My jobs are usually within 10 miles from home amd I never need a trailer that big but it kinda would be nice having something this big set up nicely.


Nice score. 20' is big but for that price you would be nuts to pass it up.


----------

